# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Настоящие Арабские  Духи

## fan_parfum

*Арабские масляные духи* изготавливаются только из натуральных, экологически чистых ингредиентов.
Отсутствие спирта делает их менее летучими, но не убавляет страстность, пряный восточный характер аромата и это не может остаться незамеченным.Достаточно малой капли для 10 часового действия духов. При соприкосновении с водой аромат раскрывается с новой силой.
*
Все восточные духи-**это не что иное, как афродизиаки.
*
Арабская масляная парфюмерия - это выбор для эстетов и гурманов.
_
_*Часто спрашивают:чем же отличаются масляные духи от "обычных" спиртовых духов?*_

Натуральная парфюмерия Востока обладает массой явных преимуществ :_*удивительная стойкость продукта* - некоторые концентраты ощущаются человеком даже спустя несколько дней._духи на масляной основе - экологически чистый продукт.Натуральность парфюмерии ценится очень высоко.Многие решают купить арабские духи, чтобы не причинять вреда своему здоровью, здоровью близких.__Вся восточная парфюмерия содержат феромоны, обладающие "природным магнетизмом".Ведь не секрет, что эфирные масла обладают ярко выраженными свойствами афродизиаков.__При изменении температуры тела аромат начинает раскрываться более интенсивно.Они"подстраиваются" под запах человеческой кожи и раскрываются наиболее удачным образом__Арабские духи, созданные на базе эфирных масел имеют концентрированную густую структуру. Но, несмотря на это, они легко впитываются, а не испаряются при нанесении на кожу, в отличие от традиционных европейских ароматов.__срок годности у них в разы выше, чем у обычных духов.__
Немного информации о производителе этих духов.

Hamil Al Musk--Королевство Саудовская Аравия.Имеет лидирующее положение по производству и продаже парфюмерии в регионе Персидского Залива.Более 100 филиалов в Саудовской Аравии и Объединенных Арабских Эмиратах.
Производитель выращивает цветы и растения,масла которых необходимы для производства духов и косметики,на собственных плантациях без использования химикатов.Вся продукция отличается высоким качеством,стойкостью и экономичностью,так как используются только натуральные компоненты.

Флакона 3 мл хватает на 3 месяца (6 мл--на 6 месяцев) при интенсивном использовании . Ведь при нанесении достаточно одной капельки.

Духи создаются  по старинным рецептам арабских парфюмеров,которые передаются из поколения в поколение и держатся в строгом секрете.

Производятся как арабские,так и европейские бренды на основе натуральных масел.

Сейчас в наличии следующие ароматы:1 Million(Paco Rabanne) (мужской аромат)Cool Water Woman (Davidoff)                       (остался только 1 флакон 6мл!)LACOSTE POUR FEMME (LACOSTE)Boss Woman (Hugo Boss)                           (только 1 флакон 6мл!)THE BEAT ( BURBERRY)BRIGHT CRYSTAL (VERSACE)Gucci II (Gucci)Cool Water Game ( Davidoff )Amor Amor (Cacharel)Euphoria (Calvin Klein)Black Code (Armani )CH (Carolina Herrera)CASSILIA by PacomaMARBERT MAN(мужской аромат) (Marbert Германия)-РЕДКИЙ АРОМАТ!!!Верхняя нота: бергамот, зеленые ноты, лаванда, лимон, нероли. В сердце аромата кориандр, герань, жасмин, майоран. в шлейфе - амбра, кедр, мускус, сандал.Основные ноты: лаванда, амбра, герань, базилик, нероли, жасмин, ветивер, пачули, сандал, серая амбра, кожа, олибанум.Безумно красивый и стойкий аромат для элегантных мужчин с хорошим вкусом.Dunhill Black (Dunhill)Labadoz(мужской аромат) - РЕДКИЙ АРОМАТ!!!Очень стильный!ROYAL - Королевский аромат!НОВИНКА!!!Очень напоминает LIGHT BLUE(D&G),но более интересный.         (остался только 1 флакон 6мл!)"Фруктовый коктейль"- фруктовый аромат"Цветочный вальс" - цветочный тонкий ароматАрабские ароматы:ARAIS - Провоцирует всплеск эмоций и разжигает пламя любви! Настоящая магия!Основные ноты: черная смородина, жасмин, роза, белый персик, ваниль, цикламен, кедр, амбра, гелиотроп.AMBER - замечательный глубокий,теплый,древесно- янтарный,экзотический, дорогой аромат!!!Основная нота-мускус,плавно переходящая в древесно-янтарные нотки. Настоящая восточная жемчужина!!!Богатый,чувственный аромат для женщин и мужчин.LOVELY - Концентрированные масляные духи, без содержания спирта. Пряная роза и специи, дополненные сандалом, мускусом, миррой , амброй и карамелью с легким оттенком ванильного мороженого . Шлейфовые духи с обволакивающим ароматом.начальная нота: ямайский перец, пурпурная фрезия.Объем флакончиков: 3 и 6 мл. Эти же духи можно приобрести в пробниках объемом 1 мл.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Количество ограничено!!!

 

_

----------

